# Back pain, stomach tighting



## JessPape

Sooo heres a little feedback, I'm about 38 weeks, so getting close to due date, and figure its game on for anything to happen. I'm in no hurry, it can happen when it happens.

Anyways, yesterday I was laughing at my husband before we went to bed at 10:30pm, saying how my blood pressure is normal, so he better take tomorrow off because it'd be my luck that something would happen than! LOL....

Anyways, 11:30 rolls around and I start noticing some back pain, nothing sever but it was annoying thats for sure. Laid in bed, dealing with it till about 12:30, still wasn't letting up so I started to notice that during my back pain, every once in awhile I felt as though my lower stomach was tighting, or like someone had a fist in my stomach. Felt kind of odd so I started timing it, I got to 7 minutes four times, between it and the tighting sensation was lasting on average 30, 45 seconds.. I was kinda hoping it would keep up..

Needless to say I got up to walk around and sit on my ball, it helped with the back pain, didn't really notice it much after that. 

However, the pain did keep up till about 3:30am - well beyound that but some how i managed to fall alseep, I woke up at 5:30am to pee, and the back pain was still there but was much less intense. So I just went back to bed.

During this time I noticed im pee'ing more, and they are more of full pee rather then little spots here and there lol, I feel like im actually emptying my bladder.

So i'm wondering, has anyone had anything like this? did it lead to anything? could it be baby engaging further down in to my pelvix? 

hmmmmmm... I hope I dont get it every night haha, I'd like a little sleep!


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm not sure, it could be BH, baby engaging or the start of something!

Keep active and upright and see what happens, good luck!


----------



## JessPape

Talked to the doctor, she called it "false labor" or better yet, Prodromal labor
, which is basicly my bodies way of prepairing for labor, and can go on for days, or weeks. Oh joys! LOL....

Least I know my body is prepairing to do its job I guess!


----------

